# FYI.. Found James Henly Thornwell's Sacramantal Sorcery online



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 16, 2009)

The collected writings of James ... - Google Books

Google books has his collected writings. I have been looking for this online for a long time.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 16, 2009)

So much is online any more. And if you don't find what you need on Google Books, 
try Archive.org


----------



## KMK (Sep 16, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> The collected writings of James ... - Google Books
> 
> Google books has his collected writings. I have been looking for this online for a long time.



Maybe add it to the links manager. It needs updating since Andrew retired as PB librarian.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 17, 2009)

KMK said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > The collected writings of James ... - Google Books
> ...



I haven't taken the time learn how to do that. I tried it once and didn't fair so well. I miss Andrew.

Maybe one of you guys who are familiar with doing it could. Then you could teach me.


----------



## KMK (Sep 18, 2009)

I linked it but I am not happy with the heading I gave it. Now I don't know how to edit it. I have always found the Links Manager to be unwieldy.


----------

